# Corriente saddles?



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm sure smrobs and iride will get back to you on that.  They both have Corientes and love them. I checked them up and I think I would buy one too if I wouldn't switch to English. Nice saddles and very good price.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

No idea of the quality as I have never had one. The Corrientes I have seen are selling for between $400-800. Here is an outdated listing on ebay for a show saddle http://cgi.ebay.com/Corriente-Weste...0496907848?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0, the saddle didn't sell at $650. IDK might give you a better idea of what you could get for it?


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm dying to get a Corriente saddle. Was planning on getting one for a wedding gift from my hubby..but he bought me a car instead. So new saddle was put on hold til next spring.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

My saddlemaker friend highly recommends them!


----------



## IndianGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a Corriente its a trophy saddle. There great!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, I just got my Corriente this summer. It is by far the most comfortable saddle I have ever had. They are well made and made to last a lifetime. I have roped big old steers with mine and it held up perfectly. I am so happy that I made the decision to get one and will be getting another when finances allow.










That one cost not quite $700.


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks guys! My thinking is, selling a saddle would probably be easier than selling a cart. And I think this tack dealer knows someone who wants a cart, so that's fueling her offer I'm sure. I'm leaning towards the show saddle- that is closest to my asking price for the horse cart. I'd hate to get that roping saddle, and then want to sell my Rocking R roping saddle. :lol: As it is, I have 2 saddles and only one horse to ride. Soooo.... if this trade goes through, I'll be selling a Corriente saddle... unless I like it a lot. Then I'll be selling a different saddle. Lol.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey Heartland  The show saddles I have seen have not had the highest quality silver and though pretty are not probably what someone who is serious about showing would want but the roping saddles are really nice. Though I don't think you will have any trouble getting rid of either one.


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks WickedNag. 

I think she already sold the show saddle. She offered me my choice of a barrel saddle or the Corriente roping saddle. Neither of which I'd probably keep. I think it will be quite a while before I get a gaming horse. Atleast another 2 years, so no use in keeping a barrel saddle around. She didn't mention a brand in her email for the barrel saddle. I am going to go with the Corriente as a trade I believe. I'm going to ask for either cash or something else to make up the $125 difference.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Heartland said:


> Thanks guys! My thinking is, selling a saddle would probably be easier than selling a cart. And I think this tack dealer knows someone who wants a cart, so that's fueling her offer I'm sure. I'm leaning towards the show saddle- that is closest to my asking price for the horse cart. I'd hate to get that roping saddle, and then want to sell my Rocking R roping saddle. :lol: *As it is, I have 2 saddles and only one horse to ride.* Soooo.... if this trade goes through, I'll be selling a Corriente saddle... unless I like it a lot. Then I'll be selling a different saddle. Lol.


I have 3 saddles (2 horses though), and thinking about one more finance-permitted.


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> I have 3 saddles (2 horses though), and thinking about one more finance-permitted.


:lol: I suppose it is smarter to collect saddles than horses. Saddles sell quicker, eat significantly less, and very well might be worth more in some instances!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, dang true. It is way too easy to end up with way too many though. Up until we lost some of the older ones in the fire, we had 8 saddles with only 3 people who ride (plenty of horses but nobody to ride them LOL).


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Heartland said:


> :lol: I suppose it is smarter to collect saddles than horses. Saddles sell quicker, eat significantly less, and very well might be worth more in some instances!!


Lol! Very true! I don't ride western anymore, and with english unfortunately if you want to do both - dressage and jumping - you better have 2 saddles. I still keep my western Alamo though - it's in like new condition and I feel sorry to sell it.


----------

